# Accounting terms



## Cosmas1

Good morning friends,

I am working on some accounting tables and I am wondering how one says the following:

Total as in the total of a list of numbers.

Description as in the description of an expense.

Amount as in the amount of a particular charge.

Thank you, in advance and I'm hoping you're having a nice day.


----------



## elineo

total = σύνολο(ν), description = περιγραφή, amount = ποσό(ν)


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you elineo.  Can you help me use total in a couple of sentences?

Would one say... " Το σύνολο τον έξοδων είναι 12.000,35 ευρώ.
Το σύνολο της λίστας είναι 12.000,35 ευρω.
Το σύνολο αυτής της κολόνας είναι ....
Can one use it as a verb the way one can say «I will total the numbers to see what they’re worth»?

Thank you.


----------



## Cosmas1

Elineo, I just did some research on the internet and found the following phrases:

άθροισες τις δαπάνες= have you totalled the expenses?

Is this commonly used? 

Is it synonymous with «πρόσθεσες τους αριθμούς αυτής της λιστας;»

Similarly can anyone tell me what Άθροισμα means.  It seems to mean a «sum» or «total» but  I am not sure.

Thank you


----------



## elineo

το λίστα δεν είναι πολύ όμορφο, δεν ξέρω τη μορφή των στοιχείων σου, λέμε το σύνολο του πίνακα, το μερικό σύνολο ( μπορεί να είναι ένα άθροισμα), το σύνολο της* στήλης* *(*ποτέ* κολόνας). *Το άθροισμα (sum) είναι η απλή πρόσθεση αριθμών. Το σύνολο  (total) είναι το τελικό, ισως το άθροισμα πολλών επί μέρους αθροισμάτων.


----------



## Cosmas1

This is helpful.  Am I correct then in understanding that when you have a table with several lists, each one would be called an αθροισμα, but the grand total of all the lists would be a Συνολο? 

Does μερικὀ σὐνολο mean partial total as opposed to grand total?


----------



## elineo

Cosmas1 said:


> This is helpful.  Am I correct then in understanding that when you have a table with several lists, each one would be called an αθροισμα, but the grand total of all the lists would be a Συνολο?
> 
> Does μερικὀ σὐνολο mean partial total as opposed to grand total?



exactly! grand total can be called : γενικό σύνολο


----------



## Cosmas1

Elineo,  would you know the word for "row" as in the horizontal row of cells in an accounting table.  You told me that column is "στηλη" but what is row? Thank you.


----------



## elineo

_Γραμμή_ (στα μαθηματικά, στο excel κλπ.). Θα το συναντήσεις όμως και σαν _σειρά, ακολουθία κλπ_


----------

